# GTA 2.5 Hybrid Planar speakers at 2015 CAF



## KLH007 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just heard that GTAW are exhibiting their new GTA 2.5 Hybrid Planar speakers at 2015 CAF. The 2.5 has 2 10" woofers in a sealed enclosure powered by a Hypex plate amp, a magnetic planar midrange that goes below 100hz and is directly driven by the amp w/o any crossover, tweeter is ribbon type. For pix and more info go to; 
http://www.gtaudioworks.com/Products.html.


----------



## KLH007 (Feb 27, 2011)

The GTA 2.5 speakers really hit a home run at CAF 2015, including a Gold Show Award from AV Showrooms, a Best of Show from Home Theater Shack, and a glowing room review from EnjoyTheMusic.com. If you are considering Magnepan 3.7i or 20s, or any box speaker under $15K, you really should hear a pair of GTA 2.5s before buying anything.


----------

